# Manbag



## spacedoggy

Just wanted to see how many of you would carry a manbag. I know it depends on what kind of bag so I am going to limit to one bag for the question on the pole. I carry with my pride in tac a bag that I got from Maxpedition called the FATBOY.










Their website

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=20&idproduct=31

I mainly carry with me from home to car and I have a XD compact in it with a PDA, Mags, Flashlight, Camera and a few other things I just won't mention but can save my life if needed.

My wife's group likes to tease me about my manbag and asked her what I put in it so I put this picture together for her to post on her forum. They no longer tease me but they had a good laugh.


----------



## drummin man 627

Sure I would. At least untill they become so popular that everyone knows what's in it. That's what happened to the photographers vest, and the fanny pack.


----------



## Glockamania®

I chose "depends", because I'd want more options in style. Sometimes I'm business-like, then I'm sporty, etc. 

For example like a laptop side bag with a secret compartment or a Jansport backpack with a secret compartment. Those would be great "Man bags".


----------



## samskara

I said no just because I hate having to keep track of accessories, I like to carry as little on me as possible (which is ironic since I carry a 5" 1911).


----------



## dourdave

The "Safepacker" by Wilderness Tactical Products works very well.

www.thewilderness.com


----------



## spacedoggy

dourdave said:


> The "Safepacker" by Wilderness Tactical Products works very well.
> 
> www.thewilderness.com


I just ordered the *Government size to see if it works well with my Taurus 410 judge on the seat belt setup. You won't see me carry it with that little strap around the shoulders, that's just too sweet looking for me.*


----------



## tony pasley

The last man bag I carried was a A.L.I.C.E. in O.D. green.


----------



## SuckLead

Well, I'd carry one, but I don't count seeing as how I'm female. I also require a very large bag. I mean, massive.


----------



## Mike Barham

I have a Fatboy that I thought I might use as a BOB or something. I gave up on the idea as way too mall ninja-ish.  Anyone want to buy a black Fatboy?


----------



## Revolver

Umm, no.


----------



## FallGuy

I carry the Jumbo Versipack every where I go. I am very active playing softball, golf, airsoft, coaching a kids baseball team, and hiking. So in addition to my fire arm I carry a flashlight, knife, cellphone, band aids, aspirin, zip ties, tape, allergy medicine, eye drops, tums, gum, mints, an umbrella, batteries, an extra mag, a poncho, rubberbands, my checkbook, sunglasses, my iPod, a muilti tool, and a plethora of other stuff in it.

All of it comes in handy and I have used all of it at one time or another. I am 6'5 280lbs so it would take more then a man purse to take my masculinity away.

I live by the motto "It is better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it. So don't judge a bag by its cover.


----------



## avatar

I have a bag that I take with me, but it's mostly just stuff that I use in my everyday life (sans a handgun, CA's kinda restrictive on handing out CCW's). But it's not really small like the one you showed. More a messenger bag size.


----------



## Waffen

I'm going with no.. It cool, but I carry very little.

W


----------



## propellerhead

If I were out riding a motorcycle or hiking in the woods, yes. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Bastet

SuckLead said:


> Well, I'd carry one, but I don't count seeing as how I'm female. I also require a very large bag. I mean, massive.


I did not vote since I am female, too, and carry a purse that carries a lot, but it's probably not considered "massive". Mine is medium and everything is tucked in just so.

My boss carries a lunch bag to work but he has so much other stuff in it I call it his purse. He just scowls at me.


----------



## SuckLead

I'm of the massive purse group sadly. I started out small, now the purses I use are either full sized backpacks or messenger bags.


----------



## Revolver

propellerhead said:


> If I were out riding a motorcycle or hiking in the woods, yes. Otherwise, no.


My motorcycle is my only vehicle and I still see no use for those things.


----------



## Benzbuilder

I voted no, since there wasn't a "Hell no!" catagory


----------



## sfmittels

I answered "Yes". Maybe that's because I'm 1) an old fart (59) and 2) I own two Wilderness Safepacker holsters [www.thewilderness.com]. They come in multiple sizes, right- and left-handed, and epitomize a concept that started, I think, with Edgar Allan Poe. Hiding something important in plain sight. You carry your handgun in something that doesn't look at all like a firearms-related product. Read about them on their website and maybe you'll see my point. Or not.


----------



## Old Padawan

Mike Barham said:


> I have a Fatboy that I thought I might use as a BOB or something. I gave up on the idea as way too mall ninja-ish. Anyone want to buy a black Fatboy?


I MIGHT.


----------



## JeffWard

*Is a briefcase a "man bag"*

I carry a brief case for work... and yes the front flap pocket has a IWB holster inside.

Not a man-bag... a brief case.

Jeff


----------



## Old Padawan

*where is it comming from*

I don't understand some of these responses. Some people are acting like its not for them while others respond like its not for anyone. Is it the social stigmata of carrying a bag (something men did prior to pockets)? I find it odd that we can all agree its ok to carry a gun, something that most of society doesn't do. But we would frown on a man using a "purse or man bag".


----------



## spacedoggy

Only people who give me a hard time are my family members and my wife's female friend's. If you have your manhood in tac seems to me it would not matter what you wore or carried. I still carry a fanny pack type thing. Now that's it fanny pack. Who ever came up with the name fanny fanny fanny fanny then put pack after it should be shot. I like the packs that you can put on your belt. Everyone might think you are carring a gun but they can't proof it unless you open it up a show it.


----------



## FallGuy

Old Padawan said:


> I don't understand some of these responses. Some people are acting like its not for them while others respond like its not for anyone. Is it the social stigmata of carrying a bag (something men did prior to pockets)? I find it odd that we can all agree its ok to carry a gun, something that most of society doesn't do. But we would frown on a man using a "purse or man bag".


Nicely put! I carry a bag because I like to be prepared. I might need to have a shoot out with some scum bag or my son might need a band aid. My friends and family don't make fun of me anymore now they just come to me because they know I got what they need in my man bag.:smt1099


----------



## spacedoggy

FallGuy said:


> My friends and family don't make fun of me anymore now they just come to me because they know I got what they need in my man bag.:smt1099


Everyone still makes fun of me but I always have the last laugh when they ask me for stuff I have in my bag.

I think I'll start calling it my bag because I've never heard people refer to a bag for women as a womenbag. I was at the Tote outlet store yesterday and bought 2 fanny packs. OK I'm not going to call them fanny pack anymore, as of right now I'm changing their name to ass packs. That sounds better. I got one of the ass packs for my Taurus Judge. I have one that makes the perfect holster. I can wear it like a gun belt with the pack on my right side and when I need it rip the Velcro top and draw. I think at first I will carry it without a firearm because when the family gets together in public, I know they are going to ask what kind of gun do I have in it. When I show them none then later when I am carrying they won't ask me.

Mike How much for the Fatboy?????????????


----------



## Guest

tony pasley said:


> The last man bag I carried was a A.L.I.C.E. in O.D. green.


Got that right tony! :smt023

Besides, most purses are not very secure. I hear there are devious people called purse snatchers out there. Whoops! there goes my wallet, cell phone etc.......Oh, and gun.


----------



## spacedoggy

Gunerd said:


> Got that right tony! :smt023
> 
> Besides, most purses are not very secure. I hear there are devious people called purse snatchers out there. Whoops! there goes my wallet, cell phone etc.......Oh, and gun.


That's why you should carry a backup. UH-OH here comes a bullets from my 38 SP +P from my right pocket. That should teach ya not to be a snatcher. Problem solved.


----------



## john doe.

The only man bag I carry holds my family jewels.:mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan

tnoisaw said:


> The only man bag I carry holds my family jewels.:mrgreen:


We werent talking about small bags...:smt082


----------



## john doe.

Old Padawan said:


> We werent talking about small bags...:smt082


I don't know how those pics got posted on the internet.:mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan

tnoisaw said:


> I don't know how those pics got posted on the internet.:mrgreen:


HA! yer killin me... Touche Sir :anim_lol:


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

I can understand carrying in an unassuming bag, or fanny pack, etc, but that "FATBOY" thing is not unassuming at all, it practically screams: "Hey look I'm carrying a gun in this bag!".


----------



## dourdave

This discussion has been great fun. As I mentioned before, I use a "Safepacker" by Wilderness Tactical Products. www.thewilderness.com To my knowledge, no one has known what it was. I usually have a belt through it and it hangs like a OWB holster, except that it is entirely visable to everyone (if my shirt is tucked in). If my shirt is outside, some of it shows but it does not yell--I'm a holster ! Wilderness also offers a belt that is remarkable.

Until this discussion, I have never thought of it as a "manbag". Rather, as a total concealment, OWB holster that offers quick access and deep cover. But hey, if everyone had one, they would not be so invisable.


----------



## Saber

only if I can find one that matches my shoes





:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham

Alaskan_Viking said:


> I can understand carrying in an unassuming bag, or fanny pack, etc, but that "FATBOY" thing is not unassuming at all, it practically screams: "Hey look I'm carrying a gun in this bag!".


Like fanny packs and photographer vests, I think the "screaming gun" thing only applies to gun guys. It doesn't even occur to most average people that some of us carry guns, much less that we'd do so in some ugly manpurse. We look and see "gun," while Joe and Jane Citizen just see a guy with bad fashion sense - if they think about it at all.


----------



## spacedoggy

Mike Barham said:


> Like fanny packs and photographer vests, I think the "screaming gun" thing only applies to gun guys. It doesn't even occur to most average people that some of us carry guns, much less that we'd do so in some ugly manpurse. We look and see "gun," while Joe and Jane Citizen just see a guy with bad fashion sense - if they think about it at all.


I can't tell you how many times I have gotten gas and went in to get a soda and forgot to put on my vest. Only one person ever notice and she asked me if I was heading to the range and I told her not today. There even was a local in line. When I got back to the truck I said dam did it again. I bet I could carry it on my side and go shopping all day and no one would notice and if they did they would think I'm and off duty cop or something and would not say a thing. Now I am talking about NE Texas.


----------



## FallGuy

Mike Barham said:


> Like fanny packs and photographer vests, I think the "screaming gun" thing only applies to gun guys. It doesn't even occur to most average people that some of us carry guns, much less that we'd do so in some ugly manpurse. We look and see "gun," while Joe and Jane Citizen just see a guy with bad fashion sense - if they think about it at all.


Barham is actually right for once!(someone document that):mrgreen: 
I have never had anyone even LE question me about my bag, man bags are a pretty common around here. I work in a corporate environment and everyone has a laptop bag or messenger bag. It is primarily a holster for me but I also take advantage of the extra pockets and space so sue me. I also carry IWB or paddle back serpa when going to the mall or out to dinner or a movie. But my bag is always in the car just in case I need any of the contents inside. I can't really carry IWB at work because it is uncomfortable to wear 10 hours a day and when I am being active like playing softball or coaching I can not wear a holster, so I have my weapon in my bag.


----------



## rigger

*+*

That bag looks to me like a easy-on-easy-off shoulder holster. I guess it might be Ok in a few situations. But if you don't want people to know your carrying (always a good idea) you wouldn't use it all the time in my area (N. Kali.).


----------



## dogngun

A positive maybe.
I have been using several different fanny packs, none of them desighed specially for guns, all with some sore of logo like "adidas", etc, to carry various size handguns and a reload. 

Have carried BHP's, fullsize and smaller 1911's, 4 and 5" barrel N-frame S&W revolvers, etc.

Largest was a 5 1/2" S&W 1917 revolver and several full moon clips of .45 ACP hardball.

I have meen "made" 2x that I know of in over 10 years of using these bags.

I DON'T EVER carry a gun in a fanny pack designed for a gun, never a leather one either...Too "gunny".

Mark


----------



## Guest

Man bag even sounds....................limpish.


----------



## stormbringerr

*no*

no, if i need to carry in something i use a small plastic gun case that i wrote
(drill bits) on in magic marker.i have no need to carry large bags .except sometimes at the range.


----------



## mvslay

I have several "manbags".

I have large alice pack with my huricane basic kit.

I have my tool bag. I keep my basic kit of hand tools and a few common parts for work in it.

I have my set gear pouch (leatherman, mag light, sharpy, tweaker, and c-wrench). This is on me anytime I'm at work, and stays in my truck when I'm not. When I'm not at work I find myself reaching for the flashlight or leatherman a many a times.

I have two laptop bags loaded with lap tops and some network gear.

I have a rigging bag. (class 3 harness, 65' utility rope, 150 static line, 8's, 'biners, sheeves, with 125' utility rope laid on top.) That stays in my truck or at work.

I've thought about putting a truck bag together, which would have a stipped down huricane kit (food, batteries, radio, canteen and water tablets, first aid kit, para cord, poncho and liner, etc.) I'd probably throw in a small rappeling harness and static line for giggles.

Here's the thing about bags and me. I tend to set them down when I get to my destination. So, for me, this rules them out as a CCW option. Also, I tend to get bags that are too large for everyday practical application.

There is nothing wrong with being prepared in the event of an emergency or other incovenience. If it takes carrying a bag of stuff to do so then that's fine too. For that reason I fall into the it depends category.


----------



## Guest

I don't know if I am just curious or what. Being that I have a carry permit,I guess I just look for this stuff when I go out. Bags,bulges(gun!) prints etc. Perhaps the average joe or joe'eses dont even think about it. 
But seeing some constuction worker or such, sporting a "man bag", of ANY, kind would make me wonder or make me laugh. (both) So, unless one is looking for such a thing (bad guy etc.) you can feel as safe and lovely as you please.


----------



## spacedoggy

Gunerd said:


> Man bag even sounds....................limpish.


I would have to agree with that. I don't even know what a man bag really is suppose to look like or who came up with the name. A lot of the gear companies are coming out with new products that they will name a certain bag a identification and papers holder or small gear organizer. My wife is the one who made me start this thread by teasing me about my Maxpedition Versipack that I sling over my shoulder from my house to my truck. That's about as far as it goes most days unless I need it with me. It always has a pistol and extra mags, paper, pens, flashlight, knife, has holder for my cell phone, hand cuffs, chap stick, peperation H in case it starts getting itchy. Most important is my palm and baton, tazer. The dam thing gets to heavy to carry but it's nice to have. See a lot of people wearing them at gun show. So instead of man bag I will call mind a tactical bag.

Limp it or Lump it digest it or dump it


----------



## Guest

Too each his own,I guess.


----------



## Old Padawan

Mike Barham said:


> Anyone want to buy a black Fatboy?


Hey, sell me your bag when you get home. I can use it for ammo when I go to FS.


----------



## Mike Barham

Old Padawan said:


> Hey, sell me your bag when you get home. I can use it for ammo when I go to FS.


Sorry, already sold, my apprentice.


----------



## Todd

I've decided that I think a man purse would be handy and I just ordered the Maxpedition Jumbo Versapack. With a 4 year old and a 4 moth old always in tow I'm always in need of something for them whenever I am out. Having all my gear (wallet, PDA, knife, keys, etc.) and supplies for the kids all in one place instead of various cargo pockets, as well as an alternative carry to my usual IWB, would be great. 

And if anyone gives me crap about my manhood, I can point out that I drive a mini van and therefore, my manhood has already been lost. :mrgreen:


----------



## stormbringerr

what kind of shotgun is that in your picture spacedoggy? is that a mossberg special purpose 8+1 w/heat sheild...?


----------



## Rustycompass

*Sure .*

~ Sure, I'd carry a Maxpedition bag, They offer high quaility stuff that's very well made and of good materials. I have a couple pieces of their gear.
I carry a messinger type bag at times. It has plenty of room for all my tools and a big compartment to tote any "gear" my young son may need. When this bag wears out I'll look at a Maxpedition back pack.

~ As for the question of "man purse" ? I don't care what ANY other person may think of me or my manhood. I don't feel the need impress anyone, I only have the responibility to protect my family & myself.


----------



## Todd

Lowdrift said:


> ~ As for the question of "man purse" ? I don't care what ANY other person may think of me or my manhood. I don't feel the need impress anyone, I only have the responsibility to protect my family & myself.


Well put! :smt023

You can call me a Mall Ninja. You can question my masculinity. It doesn't matter. As long as my family is safe, then my job is done.


----------



## FallGuy

Todd said:


> I've decided that I think a man purse would be handy and I just ordered the Maxpedition Jumbo Versapack. With a 4 year old and a 4 moth old always in tow I'm always in need of something for them whenever I am out. Having all my gear (wallet, PDA, knife, keys, etc.) and supplies for the kids all in one place instead of various cargo pockets, as well as an alternative carry to my usual IWB, would be great.


Great choice! I use my Max pack everyday. Plenty of room for whatever you need.


----------



## Todd

FallGuy said:


> Great choice! I use my Max pack everyday. Plenty of room for whatever you need.


Good to see the NC guys think alike! :smt023


----------



## spacedoggy

Lowdrift said:


> ~ Sure, I'd carry a Maxpedition bag, They offer high quaility stuff that's very well made and of good materials. I have a couple pieces of their gear.
> I carry a messinger type bag at times. It has plenty of room for all my tools and a big compartment to tote any "gear" my young son may need. When this bag wears out I'll look at a Maxpedition back pack.
> 
> ~ As for the question of "man purse" ? I don't care what ANY other person may think of me or my manhood. I don't feel the need impress anyone, I only have the responibility to protect my family & myself.


That is a great setup. I just order another bag that's going to replace my Maxpedition for just going to the car and back. It's sold by LAPolicegear and I've seen it a number of time even on sale. I just need something with more pockets so I can take everything with me. It's called a bail out bag.










Then I will leave my Maxpedition bag in the car in case I want to take more than I can carry with me. I will keep my Tarurus Judge in this new bag for my car self defence gun and easy to get to. Mine is not going to have 30 round mags for my AR hanging out. Those will be in my vest if I ever need them at home. I'm really looking forward to always having my PDA, paper, pens, coins, eye glass cleaner, spare ammo, spare mags, my cuffs, tazer and baton. Yes the last two are illegal and if I use them I'll know that I broke the law because I did not have to kill to stop someone who is attacking me. If a jury wants to prosecute me for not using my gun and using something less deadly so be it.

stormbringerr that's a Mossberg 88. I do take that in my car with me now a days just to piss off this neighbor who complain that everytime they see me go to my car I'm loading it with guns (on the way to the range everyday). Cop came over and had a soda sat in the garage while I was reloading and talked about his favorite dear rifle. I saw her come out and his back was to her. She did not look happy. She came out 15 minutes later and went in pissed. The cop got a call on his cell phone and said he had to leave and thanks for the soda. Don't they use radios anymore. He told me when he got to my place that someone complain but would not tell me who but I knew. Now I have made a new friend, did not know him. Now my wife likes to go and get in her car with the AR and an empty 30 rd mag when this person is out front spying on us. Even my neighbor on the side of me comes over fully loaded to piss her off. I don't know how I got off subject. Sorry


----------



## stormbringerr

how in the world can someone be(reported) for taking firearms to their car?what would she say?what does she have to complain about? did the cop tell you? sounds like she must be some NEW neighbor.....too bad:buttkick::smt179


----------



## JimmySays

stormbringerr said:


> how in the world can someone be(reported) for taking firearms to their car?what would she say?what does she have to complain about? did the cop tell you? sounds like she must be some NEW neighbor.....too bad:buttkick::smt179


 Probably moved to Texas from up north. She would pinch one off if she saw me loading up the truck on range day.:anim_lol:


----------



## spacedoggy

JimmySays said:


> Probably moved to Texas from up north. She would pinch one off if she saw me loading up the truck on range day.:anim_lol:


Lately range day is everyday for me. We are having so much fun with her. My wife left to go shopping but waited 20 minutes hoping she would be out in her front yard. She spends most her time out there. 5 Minutes after she left she was out there. My wife said right before she left that we need to stop doing this to her. Not me. She has a rep around town as a nasty person complaining about everything. Anything I can do to help her I will. Meaning help her have something to complain about. Even other neighbors are doing it. We have our first block party coming up. Wonder which one or how many I'll be carrying that day? I know it's not nice. You have to see her in action. She is the devil. I think I'll take a video of her. Be good for you tube. I'm not like this. I'm friendly to everyone I meet and ignore those who are nasty. I don't know why she has this power over me. I think it because it is more of a joke than anything and I don't what to hurt her by stressing her out. People told me she would do something else and not to worry. Think I'll bug her up til this weekend then stop. I have to much time on my hands.


----------



## Lucky13

Well, after reading through this thread, I told my wife I now know what I want for my birthday, a Maxpedition Fatboy Versipack in khaki. I'm in the same boat as Todd, I have 18 month old twins (boy and a girl) and am in need of something I can carry all my stuff in (PDA, wallet, first aid kit, etc., etc.). Call it what you will, I like it.


----------



## Todd

Lucky13 said:


> I'm in the same boat as Todd, I have 18 month old twins (boy and a girl) and am in need of something I can carry all my stuff in (PDA, wallet, first aid kit, etc., etc.). Call it what you will, I like it.


I'm not alone! I'm not alone! :mrgreen:



Lucky13 said:


> Well, after reading through this thread, I told my wife I now know what I want for my birthday, a Maxpedition Fatboy Versipack in khaki.


I was going to get the Fatboy, but decided on the Jumbo because it has the water bottle compartment. Don't forget to get the holster and 3 slot mag/accessory holder. :smt023


----------



## spacedoggy

*JUST GOT MY NEW BAG IN TODAY AND I LOVE IT.*

I've never been happier. Wish I bought this one a long time ago. It's for taking everything I need to my car and back. If I need a bag to take with me on a walk or at an event I'll load what I need from my car bag to my old Maxpedition bag. Here our some pictures. Even has a hidden easy to get to pocket for my side arm.














































That line tightens the outside pocket










There is alot more than meets the eye with this baby


----------



## Todd

spacedoggy said:


> There is alot more than meets the eye with this baby


It's a Transformer?!?! :mrgreen:

Looks good. :smt023 I can't wait until Friday when my Versapack gets delivered and I can join the proud ranks of manbag owners!


----------



## spacedoggy

Todd said:


> It's a Transformer?!?! :mrgreen:
> 
> Looks good. :smt023 I can't wait until Friday when my Versapack gets delivered and I can join the proud ranks of manbag owners!


Todd maybe we should do a revote and see how many of the 50 or so no people would vote different. Nah if your manhood wasn't in tack enough when they did vote nothing would have changed. Now if I remember, Mike B was a big Hell no guy but if you think about it he uses one daily supplied by the Army. I bet once he get back to AZ and takes his new baby out to shoot hell buy a manbag for it but will call it a rifle range bag. We do need to come up with a different name and our own line of stuff. It can't have the words man or bag in it and we don't want it to look too military. How about a Guycarrierall, or shoulder day pack?

Hey enjoy yours and soon you will for get to bring it someday and you will be lost with out it. I keep a spare 100 dollar bill in mine and my wife had my bag in her tunk of her car. She forgot her purse and called me to tell me she was going to run out of gas and could I drive to longview (1 hour away) to make sure she gets home because it is getting late. I told her no I did not have my bag. She said you can leave without your god dam stupid bag it's in my trunk. I said the bag is the only way your going to make it home and I hung up on her. Ten minutes later she called and said I love your bag, I found the bill and I'll be a little later. She had to stop and shop with what she had left after gas.


----------



## Todd

spacedoggy said:


> Todd maybe we should do a revote and see how many of the 50 or so no people would vote different. Nah if your manhood wasn't in tack enough when they did vote nothing would have changed. Now if I remember, Mike B was a big Hell no guy but if you think about it he uses one daily supplied by the Army. I bet once he get back to AZ and takes his new baby out to shoot hell buy a manbag for it but will call it a rifle range bag. We do need to come up with a different name and our own line of stuff. It can't have the words man or bag in it and we don't want it to look too military. How about a Guycarrierall, or shoulder day pack?
> 
> Hey enjoy yours and soon you will for get to bring it someday and you will be lost with out it. I keep a spare 100 dollar bill in mine and my wife had my bag in her tunk of her car. She forgot her purse and called me to tell me she was going to run out of gas and could I drive to longview (1 hour away) to make sure she gets home because it is getting late. I told her no I did not have my bag. She said you can leave without your god dam stupid bag it's in my trunk. I said the bag is the only way your going to make it home and I hung up on her. Ten minutes later she called and said I love your bag, I found the bill and I'll be a little later. She had to stop and shop with what she had left after gas.


I think I'm just going to call it "my pack", although I think it will be a while before my wife stops referring to it as "my man purse". My father-in-law is going to laugh his ass off when he sees it. He gives me enough crap about driving a mini van, I can't wait to see what he says about this. I think a lot of people voted no because no matter how logical the arguments seemed and how practical carrying a bag would be, there is something inherently feminine about carrying a bag to a lot of people (although men carry briefcases and bags to work), and we're all big macho men here on the gun forum, so we can't be having any girly bags. :mrgreen:

I'm just sick and tired of having all my cargo pants loaded up with the crap I carry. Then when I get home, I start inadvertently taking stuff out and it ends up all over the place. It's going to be great to have everything I need (and gear for the kids) all in one place, ready to go.

I really like the idea about the C-note in the bag. :smt023 I'm going to do that. I thought I had everything ready to go, but now I'll have to go to the bank.


----------



## Mike Barham

For the record, my "man pack" is also referred to as a HMMWV.


----------



## Rustycompass

*Funny stuff*



spacedoggy said:


> I keep a spare 100 dollar bill in mine and my wife had my bag in her tunk of her car. She forgot her purse and called me to tell me she was going to run out of gas and could I drive to longview (1 hour away) to make sure she gets home because it is getting late. I told her no I did not have my bag. She said you can leave without your god dam stupid bag it's in my trunk. I said the bag is the only way your going to make it home and I hung up on her. Ten minutes later she called and said I love your bag, I found the bill and I'll be a little later. She had to stop and shop with what she had left after gas.


~ that's a great story, Space .....:anim_lol:


----------



## Guest

Perhaps a pair of spiked heels would be nice also.(as a weapon) They have lipstick with a small knife in em too. All kinds of goodies to carry around. Hey wait! I have to reach into my 'manbag' to get my gun!

To all those who want one (seems to be a lot :smt005) I am not trying to challenge anyones 'manhood', so don't get riled, if it makes ya feel good,do it. Me..manbags...YUK!  Just my opinion.


----------



## Todd

It's here! My Versapack finally got here! Pics to follow once I get it set up.


----------



## spacedoggy

Todd said:


> It's here! My Versapack finally got here! Pics to follow once I get it set up.


Now you will find lots and lots of extras and soon it will weight more than you. Have fun


----------



## Todd

I can get everything but the kitchen sink in there.










OK, I can't get the AR and the mags in there, but I do carry everything else in the various side pockets. The first aid kit (the Pelican 1010 case) in the only thing that I carry in the main compartment, leaving room for all the kiddie gear I need to carry. There is enough room in the main compartment to carry the mags if I did want to use the pack as a range bag though.


----------



## spacedoggy

Todd said:


> I can get everything but the kitchen sink in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I can't get the AR and the mags in there, but I do carry everything else in the various side pockets. The first aid kit (the Pelican 1010 case) in the only thing that I carry in the main compartment, leaving room for all the kiddie gear I need to carry. There is enough room in the main compartment to carry the mags if I did want to use the pack as a range bag though.


It's a good thing I'm here. Where is your backup for the XD? And what kinda flashlight is that. You have a great looking murse.


----------



## Todd

spacedoggy said:


> It's a good thing I'm here. Where is your backup for the XD? And what kinda flashlight is that. You have a great looking murse.


Back up for the XD (Kel Tec P3AT) is in my pants. The flashlight is some no-name LED light my wife's uncle gave all the men last Christmas. Works pretty well. Although when I finally get a new, bigger SureFire light for the AR, that little SureFire on the AR will move to the pack.

No "murse"! Man pack! :mrgreen:


----------



## ki4dmh

Not on your life!!:mrgreen:


----------



## carbinero

1. I saw professional office guys in Germany carrying leather purses. That's not for me.
2. Anything that doesn't stay on me, as in, tied to my belt or in my pocket won't work. No briefcase-carry or shoulder-bag or what-not.
3. I keep thinking on and off about a Safepacker vs. IWB vs. pocket, since I just switched from a PM9 to a G26, and it's just that much bigger in my slacks. Not sure I can live with the man-bag concept, so IWB & pocket are taking the lead so far.
4. Casual carry, I really like short and long BDUs, so lots of big pockets tends to do the trick there.
5. I appreciate this thread and hope to stumble upon something I've missed which will make my life that much easier!


----------



## OneTimeSucker

I would never put something that I would mind too much losing, such as my gun or wallet, in anything that could be so easily grabbed from me. They go in either a belt holster or a pocket. I cringe when I hear women say they carry a firearm in their purse. Skells grab and go, and they may not be looking for a firearm but I guarantee they are happy to find one. I have nothing against man purses but I do not have a use for them.


----------



## carbinero

After some holiday shopping, I've been thinking more about the manbag, errr, Safepacker. The tan one looks good, but I think the black one would be less noticeable. Although I'm fine with the stock G26 mags, I think the G19 size bag might be preferable, for WHEN I get a 19. Is there any problem with this pistol/bag fitting properly? Is the 19 size bag noticealy bigger, such that the 26 size bag would be more comfortable/stealthy?


----------



## spacedoggy

OneTimeSucker said:


> I would never put something that I would mind too much losing, such as my gun or wallet, in anything that could be so easily grabbed from me. They go in either a belt holster or a pocket. I cringe when I hear women say they carry a firearm in their purse. Skells grab and go, and they may not be looking for a firearm but I guarantee they are happy to find one. I have nothing against man purses but I do not have a use for them.


Can't argue with that point. I have two bags now. The one I carry to my car everyday has my judge in it. I always carry something on my hip and in my pocket at all times. The big bag in the back has handcuffs, my new 511 packable jacket, flashlights, all in one tool kits, 2 flashlights, baton, tazer and more. Before the comments fly If I ever had to use my baton or tazor that would mean I was in a position were I could legally use my firearm but I was also able to use one of the above. I broke the law in order not to use my right to stop someone by killing them. Give me a jury and I will be let free. I sure hope I didn't open up a bag of worms, if so start another thread, this one is for man bags you big bruiser you.

Now if I go on a field trip from my car say at a flea market, I will put on the small bag and will put my judge in it. Good luck taking it. The way it goes on they will have to take me with them.

Now back to that great point. I told my wife if she was going to carry a pistol in her bag that she will have to have a hold on the firearm the whole time. Then when someone takes it your standing there with your gun breaking the law because it not concealed and you can't shoot him either. Then comes the problem with how should a female carry their firearm? I'll start a new thread on that after this.


----------



## carbinero

Just got the Safepacker via FedEx. Looking forward to wearing it. Kudos to Dillon's...excellent company in many ways. Very happy with the G19 size for my G26, even though I don't use pinkie extensions...

Am returning/selling the Clipdraw. Don't like that at all.


----------



## wayno

Soon as everyone figures out what is in all these bags we can
throw on a holster and forget CC. :smt066


----------



## nky1129

I do carry one, actually. I'm diabetic, and I carry my supplies and some sort of sugar on me most places I go. Of course, it usually gets left in the car....


----------



## jeffreybehr

I've been carrying a purse for a few years; I HATE things in my pockets. The first two were labeled with my car company, Porsche, but then I found the same kind of bag from Harbor Freight Tools...
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=32282

My masculinity does NOT depend on people calling this something other than a purse.

I just ordered a messenger bag from ebags.com...
http://www.ebags.com/manhattan_portage/dj_bag_small/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=16890
...in darkbrown; thought I'd try CCing my Glock 35 in it. We'll see.


----------



## banjar

I got one of them fatboys but it rumbles and carrys me.


----------



## Bisley

I have a Maxpedition Fatboy that I keep my XD45 and two mags in, most of the time. Normal use is just for carrying in a vehicle, slung over the passenger seat back, for easy access.

If I am in a situation where carrying the bag is appropriate, like a sporting event or other attraction where people carry cameras, etc., I may sling it over my shoulder.

Also, I have a Clip-Draw installed on the XD45, which I like very much and am completely confident with, and I can slip it out of the bag and into my waistband easily, if I feel the need.


----------



## jeffreybehr

banjar said:


> I got one of them fatboys but it rumbles and carrys me.


banjar, what does 'it rumbles and carrys (SIC) me' mean?


----------



## tekhead1219

jeffreybehr said:


> banjar, what does 'it rumbles and carrys (SIC) me' mean?


Ummmm, just a guess, but, Harley?:anim_lol:


----------



## MLB

I think Banjar was referring to this type of Fat Boy:


----------



## tekhead1219

MLB said:


> I think Banjar was referring to this type of Fat Boy:


Yep, that's what I meant too, just no photo's to attach.:smt023


----------



## mustnggt619

No i wouldnt. I do carry a backpack or duffle bag if needed but my firearm is never carried in it.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I use a Sharp projector bag as a range bag and I do have a ass pack But man bags are for those guys in South America. :smt1099


----------



## benzuncle

I've been using a Maxpedition Jumbo Versipak on a daily basis for a couple years. I stash a 1 pint Stainless Steel coffee thermos where the water bottle is normally stowed. There is plenty of room in the compartments for food, a lightweight rain poncho (we're talkin' Florida here), my Ray Bans, MP3 player and flash drives. Of course the gun compartment has a little somethin' in it too; either a 45acp or 357sig as well as one or two mags. As for someone ripping it off: the Versipak is slung over the shoulder bandolier style and isn't going anywhere. I opted for the tan color. This replaced the backpack I carried for 4 years. It is much easier to reposition when the need arises. I don't really give a rat's butt what others think about me or the bag. I have the items I need when I need them.


----------



## zhurdan

I might carry one, but my gun wouldn't be in it. It would make a great bag for carrying incidentals though. I really don't like things around my neck so it'd be something I'd definately have to get used to.

Zhur


----------



## Todd

zhurdan said:


> I really don't like things around my neck so it'd be something I'd definately have to get used to.


Now we all know you're sportin' a Mr. T Starter Kit (pictured below). If you can get used to that, you can get used to a bag. :smt033


----------



## zhurdan

Todd said:


> Now we all know you're sportin' a Mr. T Starter Kit (pictured below). If you can get used to that, you can get used to a bag. :smt033


I pity da foooo!!!!

Zhur


----------



## Pistolero

*Manbag Blues*

I voted no. Not because it's unfashionable ('cause I'm NOT fashionable) but as a security issue. I lived in Seattle for many years and have witnessed a few successful snatch-n-grabs. It is amazing to watch the speed in which an experienced criminal can cut straps and remove a bag from an unsuspecting victim. I do not wish to arm the criminal elements in my town and feel very uncomfortable carrying my defensive best in a only slightly secured bag.

I've also been ruined by articles I've read that claim there's a distinct tactical disadvantage to retrieving a gun from a bag vs. a holster, no matter how well it's made. I respect the people who have made these conclusions and have never "tried for myself." Some things I just take on reason with a touch of faith.


----------



## BigSkiff

Pistolero said:


> I voted no. Not because it's unfashionable ('cause I'm NOT fashionable) but as a security issue. I lived in Seattle for many years and have witnessed a few successful snatch-n-grabs. It is amazing to watch the speed in which an experienced criminal can cut straps and remove a bag from an unsuspecting victim. I do not wish to arm the criminal elements in my town and feel very uncomfortable carrying my defensive best in a only slightly secured bag.
> 
> I've also been ruined by articles I've read that claim there's a distinct tactical disadvantage to retrieving a gun from a bag vs. a holster, no matter how well it's made. I respect the people who have made these conclusions and have never "tried for myself." Some things I just take on reason with a touch of faith.


I agree. I bought one of the Jumbo bags also, thinking i could add a few tools to it and carry it to the jobsites at work. It's just too cumbersome. You can attach it to your belt also which reduces the chance it will get snatched but it's not as quick as a holster, nor as convenient. Not for me.


----------



## BT2Flip

I had a "Man Bag " for 18 years ...then we got Divorced...

but I carry "my little friend (XD45) high & tight (Shoulder) :smt1099

But hey .... THANKS FOR ASKIN !:smt023


----------



## jeffreybehr

I received that messenger/courier bag, decided it wasn't going to work, and returned it. Am now using an Uncle Mike's large bellybag for my stuff and a new Walther PPS 40S&W. The latter I carry only at home until my CCW permit arrives, at which time it'll be with me 'always'.


----------



## ZO6Vettever

I mostly carry IWB with a Kholster but also use a "Tommy's Gun Pack" sometimes. It makes it a breeze to carry a full size hi cap pistol. The draw is very fast and I like the way it allows you to get your hand on it without brandishing if something doesn't look quite right to you. I find myself using it a lot and my go full time in the summer.


----------



## Lucky13

Well, I told my wife about a year and a half ago that I wanted a Maxpedition Fatboy Versipack in tan for my birthday. Since I usually buy things I want or need for myself, she was happy to get me the bag before I bought it for myself. I've used it almost everyday for the last year and a half and I love it. I carry my cellphone/pda, wallet, loose change, Surefire Executive Defender flashlight, 5.11 Investigator Tactical Knife - Spear Blade (by Steve Tarani), pen, sunglasses in case, IPod, keys, and either my Sig 232 or my Kimber 1911 and two magazines. On the weekends, when we have the babies with us I can also fit a package of wipes and some diapers, and, my 5.11 packable jacket if it looks like rain. It is comfortable and access is fast and easy once you buy one of their holsters made for the bag. When I do not need all my "stuff" I carry outside the waistband in a Galco concealable belt holster. The bag is great for work because I can just take it off and lock it in my desk. It may not be the best way to carry for a lot of people on this forum, but, I would rather carry in what my wife jokingly refers to as my "man purse" than not carry at all.


----------



## MLB

Please don't take offense, but Lucky's post gave me a chuckle.

I suppose it depends where your desk sits, but it sounded to be a bit anti-climatic destination for a Defender flashlight, Steve Tarani Tactical spear blade Investigator Knife, and a Kimber 1911 with 2 spare magazines, all wrapped up in a Maxpedition bag.

Throw the diapers and wipes in for good measure and I couldn't help but comment.
:smt033


----------



## Lucky13

Probably should have mentioned I'm at my desk about 20% of my day and the bag is under lock and key if I happen to step away from my office for a short period of time. I have a private office so the bag is usually on the hutch behind me. If I'm traveling (usually by car) I can go casual with a pair of cargo pants and shirt. In which case I carry almost everything on me. The bag comes in very handy in that it provides flexability and the ability to choose when you want to carry all your gear versus just handgun/knife/light/mag. Once again, not for everybody, but, I like the bag when I don't carry OWB.


----------



## BadKarma

not my style


----------



## TheReaper

No, No and No.


----------



## spacedoggy

I have about five different ones now and have notice more and more guy with Balls carry sometype of bag. The one thing I will never wear again and it shouts gun is a fanny pack.

Two months ago i had a small camcorder in my bag and was able to pull it and take film od a five car accident. It made the local news. That was fun and no one got hurt thank god.


----------



## Todd

Gotta say I just loaded mine up in preparation for our trip. Nothing worse than a 9 hour drive and having a gun digging into you the whole time. But a bag between the seats with my gun and 2 spare mags, that I can draw easily, fits the bill quite nicely.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

In my vehicle my weapon is in my glove box or between my center console and my seat. I don't know if I would like a bag or not. Wife has her camera bag in there all the time in case she sees a photo opportunity but I have yet to bring myself to use one. It's not a I'm too manly issue. It's more I don't want to do something stupid and leave it somewhere type thing I guess.

You know..Back in the days of Fannie packs I always wondered if anyone used them to keep a gun in them. Funny that was mentioned here.


----------



## DeltaNu1142

I was about to click that "no" button, however, I remember I've got an olive drab bag that I don't really know how to describe; definitely a man-bag of some sort. You wear on your back & the strap goes over one shoulder across & down to the opposite hip. It has a pocket at the left hip that would work well for cross-drawing, & plenty of pockets for other stuff. I bought it at a market in China for around $8, and it's one of the few items I bought there that's actually good quality.

Only drawback--I've gotten more compliments from women than I care to count...


----------



## Chesty21

I just ordered a 5.11 Push Pack due to my two year old son and wife. On the second Easter Day Hunt with my son and trying to hold all the trash you need with a kid for a three hour trip is nuts. I am not even talking about the diaper bag the wife had that but here I am trying to hold a video camera, water bottle, cell phone then the wife hands me her cell phone then I am holding on to lunch and so on all along with trying to make sure my firearm never got exposed picking up my kid. When I got home I pulled the trigger and figured that the pack will come in handy for days like this and there will be many more to come. I could accomplish carrying all this with my old A.L.I.C.E Pack but access to the firearm would take more time.

For the record if I did not have children I would have no need to carry so much trash and would not have a need for the pack.


----------



## KS Trekker

Manbag? Why not call it a "murse"? Sounds about as masculine as a fanny pack on Elton John. :anim_lol:

Edit: Just kidding of course. Hey, whatever works to conceal your handgun. I kinda wish fanny packs would come back in style. Those were great for concealed carry.


----------



## Todd

*Update: New Condor II*

My bag just got upgraded in size. Now that the kids are older, we're doing more day trips and out longer, thus I need to carry more gear. After an entire day at a museum with a small pack hanging off the stroller and my Maxpedition Jumbo Versapack fully loaded and digging into my shoulder, I decided I needed a bigger bag and one with two straps to distribute the weight better. Enter the Maxpedition Condor II.










Large enough to serve as a day pack, but small enough so I'm not going to knock people out if I'm in a crowded place and make a sudden turn. Two outside pockets are big enough for all the essentials I used to carry in the Versapack, plus I have been able to expand the size of my first aid kit and add a small umbrella. Main compartment is left for food, clothes, pull-ups, and anything else I can stuff in there. There's a second compartment behind the main that can either be used to hold a hydration bladder or has Velcro in it to hold the optional holster and magazine holders. It's not a great way to carry off-body though because between having to manipulate the zipper and having to draw the gun basically from between your shoulder blades, you'll never get it out in time in an emergency. But it still is an option if you just want your gun with you.

I've had it about a month now and it's been with me daily on various store excursions, day trips, and a long weekend to the beach. Once again, Maxpedition doesn't fail and I am still a pleased customer.


----------



## dondavis3

I carry one often if I want to carry a larger gun, if not I just stick my LCP in my front pocket.

My man bag looks like a small camera bag and I stopped being afraid of looking "girlie" long ago.

I also use a fanny pack at times.

One thing nice about getting older is you really don't give a darn what other people think, and just dress as you like, I'm not on any best dressed list that I know of. 

:smt1099


----------



## tateb24

No man purses. I would rather wear a fanny pack...seriously unless you are traveling to Europe.


----------



## NAdams65

I've got a black Maxpedition Fatboy that I initially purchased for geocaching.....since then, I've grown to really dig the thing and usually have it with me everyday. Like others have said, it carries a crap-load of stuff and is bomber tough. I took some grief when I first got it but now I just smile and call it my "Tactical Attache" Makes me feel tougher anyway.....


----------



## Hammerhead6814

Manbag???

Sounds like some attempt to further feminize our society! We must protect the sanctity of manliness by banning manbags!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Um, OK...
How 'bout calling them...(wait for it)..._male_ bags?
(rimshot)
:anim_lol:


----------



## sheepdog

*NO, and...*

...I leave my Depends in the truck...:smt082


----------



## zhurdan

For the last time... IT'S A EUROPEAN SHOULDER BAG!!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Well fit for European shoulders.


----------



## righttoown

TheReaper said:


> No, No and No.


What he said!:anim_lol:


----------



## dosborn

DevilsJohnson said:


> In my vehicle my weapon is between my center console and my seat.


This is where mine goes for long trips. I would carry a bag IN THE TRUCK, but not with me like a damn purse. I don't even like the briefcase idea.

Hiking/camping is different. I good backpack (like Todd's above) is a must.


----------



## Tucker

No. too bulky...makes my butt looks big.:anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Why is one of the responses "Depends"?
I'm not old enough to need to wear Depends.
:anim_lol:


----------



## Johnny Knoxville

Bad Ass enough for Jack Baur Bad Ass Enough for me. 

No different than a ballistic nylon PC bag I used to carry. Now it's a Wenger Swiss Army Backpack with enough electronic gear to set up a telecommunications post and sound equipment suitable for a garage dance, and including binoculars, knives, guns and on and on. 

I have a boat bag, range bag, backpack, ditch bag, bug out bag, :watching:


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Johnny Knoxville

These other guys are too worried about their manhood.

"Bad Ass enough for Jack Baur Bad Ass Enough for me"

That's hilarious :anim_lol::anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

Might as well just get one of the purses made for women that holds the pistol...lol. I can honestly say I wouldnt. If I have to use a bag I am going with a backpack.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I've written this before:
Off-body carry is not a good idea.
It makes you slow into action, it's an invitation for a snatch, and it's easy to forget to control your bag once you've put it down.
It's also bad around kids: "Oooh...What's this in your bag, daddy?"


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

I would get the Mollie or Molle whatever it is sling backpack. It would have to come over your head so no one could just jerk it and kncok you backwards and slide it off. 

Now for what Steve said. With that bag you can always basically say my wallet is in my backpack I will get it then pull the pistol if needed. For one not everyone as kids. Another it woul dbe easier to leave the bag in a vehicle if you were going somewhere that doesnt all CC. I dont know about you but for the life of me if you were wearing one I dont see why you would just take it off and set it down. I can see if you were out and went to some resturant and you needed to sit down. Get a booth and put it on the inside of the booth.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Jiu-jitsu fighter said:


> ...For one not everyone as kids.


True, but everyone interacts with kids occasionally, usually in a place where taking off your manbag or backpack would be a normal act.
Once it's off of your body, it's out of your control.
"Oooh-What's this thing?"



Jiu-jitsu fighter said:


> ..._t woul dbe easier to leave the bag in a vehicle if you were going somewhere that doesnt all CC._


_
Good point. Just make sure that the bag isn't visible from the outside of the vehicle. Maybe put it in the trunk.



Jiu-jitsu fighter said:



...I dont know about you but for the life of me if you were wearing one I dont see why you would just take it off and set it down. I can see if you were out and went to some resturant and you needed to sit down. Get a booth and put it on the inside of the booth.

Click to expand...

Women (and men too, but mostly women) put their handbags and shoulder-bags down fairly carelessly as a routine thing, when shopping, when eating, and when visiting. Even if a woman has trained herself not to put hers down, seeing others around her doing it, and having friends ask why she doesn't, would lead to an unsafe reaction.
Just because you remember to be very, very careful doesn't mean that everybody will always be as conscientious as you say you are.
As a general rule, off-body carry is unsafe and can be seriously perilous._


----------

